# chinese egg



## robo mantis (Jan 12, 2006)

I am doing science fair with egg hatching and i am trying to figure out if the eggs are fertile but i can't cut it open because that will effect the project are there other ways of telling??? :?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 13, 2006)

Sit 'n' wait.


----------



## Rib (Jan 13, 2006)

to what extent will it affect the project?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 13, 2006)

because we have control groups but if i wait to long it will be to late my science fair ends in febuary i have other eggs but i am not shure if i have enough time


----------



## nedweenie (Jan 13, 2006)

Outside in a natural setting here in CT, Chinese ooths need a few weeks of 70 degree temperatures. You might need to give them a period of cold to fake a winter. If you have a few to work with, I'd say put one in the fridge for a day or two, (wrapped in a damp paper towel to prevent it from drying out) and then put it in a controlled warm environment and see what happens. Is there anyone out there who forced a hatching by manipulating the temps?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 14, 2006)

they have been in the refrigerator for months in a box with paper towels around them


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2006)

Chinese eggs do not need a cold period to hatch.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 14, 2006)

they just hatched this morning once i get a photobucket i will post my pics i got lucky i found them hatching my mom checked it like 10 min before and didn't see anything and like 5 min after i saw at least 100 i have 3 eggs left to hatch if they are fertile


----------

